# Amazon Cyber Monday - Der Herr der Ringe Trilogie Extended Blu-ray, Hitman Absolution, Verblendung Blu-ray, Anonymus Blu-ray, Rio 3D-Blu-ray, How I Me



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon Cyber Monday - Der Herr der Ringe Trilogie Extended Blu-ray, Hitman Absolution, Verblendung Blu-ray, Anonymus Blu-ray, Rio 3D-Blu-ray, How I Met Your Mother Komplettbox, Nintendo Wii [Anzeige]*

					Auch in diesem Jahr veranstaltet Amazon einen Cyber Monday mit vielen tollen Blitzangeboten. Bis einschließlich Freitag können Sie noch stark reduzierte Artikel erwerben. Die besten Schnäppchen haben wir jetzt schon aufgelistet.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon Cyber Monday - Der Herr der Ringe Trilogie Extended Blu-ray, Hitman Absolution, Verblendung Blu-ray, Anonymus Blu-ray, Rio 3D-Blu-ray, How I Met Your Mother Komplettbox, Nintendo Wii [Anzeige]*


----------

